# Look at Life - Look at Life - Fish and Ships - Deep-Sea Trawlermen - 1960s



## keating1975 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have edited this film in the popular Look at Life series and lasts just under 10 mins.


----------



## raymon (Dec 31, 2013)

Great clip mate.
Looks a lot harder in the the galley than the ships I sailed. Could be a bit rough in the Bay of Biscay and around
the Cape though.
Looking forward to some Cod and Chips , from a fish and chip shop next time I am allowed into UK.
Miss the smoked Haddock as well. What a great job all the fishermen do. Is there any Rock Eel fish there still. I used to like that on bone in the middle and no small bones.
Happy Days
Cheers 
Ray Money


----------



## raymon (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry mate should be one bone in the middle not on the bone for Rock Eel. ( Don't know whether spelt right)
But I guess you all know which fish I mean.
Pressed the wrong button, but I that hope you have some you have some roe
or saveloys tonight, or maybe a bit of Plaice!
Cheers Mate
Ray Money


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

As a Hull Lad age 13, I went "pleasuring" one Summer, Up the North Cape, myself and my best mate who`s Father was a Hull Skipper.. Could be the reason why I went "Big Boating" after my Aprenticeship?. It was not a "life" more an Existance. Started my Aprenticeship on Hull Fish Docks.


----------

